# The Breakfast Thread - morning chow call, brunch n beyond! ~



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

*TELL US WHAT YOU HAD FOR BREAKFAST - cooked indoors or outdoors. pix, please! *



firmwood said:


> Shouldn't we have breakfast thread?
> 
> Sent from my s-off'ed m7 with cm11!



_>Shouldn't we have breakfast thread?_

Yes!, why of course... we should. so let's start it off... here is brunch for me today before I went out and finished my kindling project and got back to scrounging -free- wood!  refried spuds, free range yard eggs, fall garden tomato with sour cream dop and paprika, scallions and raisin bread... put 1 teaspoon of roasted chicken broth just before serving in fry pan.... tay stie!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

This thread starts here ~


----------



## firmwood (Jan 26, 2016)

No photo, but I'm still posting for 2nd place. 


1 egg omelette, so thin it about rips like plastic saran wrap. Sprinkled with sharp cheddar cheese and few spinach leaves, then filled with steamed chopped broccoli, onion, green pepper, asparagus, cooked down with a good dash of italian seasoning and olive oil. 

On the side is some home made bread , smeared with home made peach jam

Washed down with some heavy pulp orange juice. 

I feel like a king. Where's my woman to take my dirty dishes? 



Sent from my One using Tapatalk


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

firmwood said:


> No photo, but I'm still posting for 2nd place.
> 
> 
> 1 egg omelette, so thin it about rips like plastic saran wrap. Sprinkled with sharp cheddar cheese and few spinach leaves, then filled with steamed chopped broccoli, onion, green pepper, asparagus, cooked down with a good dash of italian seasoning and olive oil.
> ...



hmm, maybe we should do a thread on stock images... lol. well, sounds tasty! especially that asparagus... olive oil! yum 

_>Washed down with some heavy pulp orange juice._

whoa! be it... I be out of *OJ!* lol... I always start day with a glass. coffee comes later, but *OJ* first! pulp free, for me! *OJ* first!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

ok, f.wood.... you can slide this time! 

a one egg omlette:






cold glass OJ heavy on pulp! ~


----------



## svk (Jan 26, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> ok, f.wood.... you can slide this time!
> 
> a one egg omlette:
> 
> ...


Omelettes go into the egg thread. 

I'll have to remember a few for here.


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 26, 2016)

Plain Greek yogurt with two sectioned oranges and a bunch of cashews in it.

Fantastic!


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 26, 2016)

svk said:


> Omelettes go into the egg thread.



Egg-xactly.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 26, 2016)

breakfast is breakfast... imo, all commers, posters... diners: _*Welcome!*_


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 27, 2016)

Oatmeal stew.

Oatmeal, hemp seeds, raisins, peanut butter, and maple syrup.

*Does a body good!*


----------



## moondoggie (Jan 27, 2016)

Coffee and nicotine at this point. I ,plan on getting a biscuit soonish


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 27, 2016)

Half a cinnamon raisin bagel, a piece of Monterey Jack cheese, a slab of fake meat & a small  that gave it's life willingly so that other's may exist


----------



## USMC615 (Jan 27, 2016)

This morning, one bowl of frosted shredded wheat, one bowl of Cheerios...then off to the plane factory, lol.


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 28, 2016)

Couple of pieces of good bread with peanut butter, apple butter, and cashews. And moo-moo juice.


----------



## svk (Jan 28, 2016)

Protein shake


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 28, 2016)

perhaps a hint is in order...


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 29, 2016)

Oatmeal stew again.

And I'm still hungry.


----------



## svk (Jan 29, 2016)

About to make a shake.


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 29, 2016)

svk said:


> About to make a shake.



Ingredients, if you please. 

_(I'm channeling SA)_


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 29, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Oatmeal stew again.
> 
> And I'm still hungry.



Had a bagel snadwich with peanut butter, apple jelly, and cashews. And a bowl of cereal.

I have a roof to do later, I'm stocking up.  _nom nom nom..._


----------



## svk (Jan 29, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Ingredients, if you please.
> 
> _(I'm channeling SA)_


8 oz of light soymilk and 2 scoops of herbalife shake mix. Simple, tasty, healthy, and cheap.


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 30, 2016)

Two bagels with peanut butter, cashews, and a little maple syrup poured on top.

Not bad at all.


----------



## Stihl working hard (Jan 30, 2016)

2 poached eggs on italian White bread with a couple of rashes of bacon


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 30, 2016)

well, I had planned a swell brunch today... steak and eggs! had done the steak nite before, so good, ate half only. thick, rare/med rare... would just gently warm it up in butter... eggs OE on top... sliced crunchy scallions... but alas!!  after the usual romp late last nite here on the _'always exciting'_ AS... made me hungry, and the LO steak ended up as tasty sliders...

so that is my breakfast/brunch update...

just reporting! lol 



ps: not out of steaks nor yard eggs...


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 31, 2016)

A stack of buckwheat pancakes


----------



## Groundman One (Jan 31, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> A stack of buckwheat pancakes



Toppings? Sidings? Underneathings?


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

Mexican scrambler. Guess I didn't take a final picture. Topped with cheese, salsa, and sour cream.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 31, 2016)

svk said:


> Mexican scrambler. Guess I didn't take a final picture. Topped with cheese, salsa, and sour cream.
> 
> View attachment 482729



now you are talking... chef's special: _huevos rancheros_ supreme! hope the final dish included a dop of sour cream, too... maybe some cilantro on the side... yum


----------



## svk (Jan 31, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> now you are talking... chef's special: _huevos rancheros_ supreme! hope the final dish included a dop of sour cream, too... maybe some cilantro on the side... yum


Forgot the cilantro but it would have been a good addition. 

I should add. We actually use plain Greek yogurt in place of sour cream. Exact same taste and way less calories.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 3, 2016)

got in some yard eggs today, here is breakfast fare pushed just a bit beyond Brunch Time... yum!

tenderloin and lamb chop re-warmed in butter, w/scallions... yard eggs, and refried red spuds... golden crisp. I could eat meals like this 3 times a day! 






thick flavorful yolks...


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 3, 2016)

Yeah, yeah, forget those pics in the post above...

... I had oatmeal!  _"It's a party... party... _


----------



## neely (Feb 3, 2016)

2 poached eggs ,2 pieces of wheat toast a cup of joe , a 20 oz bottle of water


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 6, 2016)

more so brunch today, up too late playing around on the AS! lol  but since post on EGG thread... been drooling for some soft scrambled eggs... 2 eggs, so good, melt in ur mouth... I could have eaten 4 more with ease but I had work to do and too full don't cut it... iykwim; my brunch:






as I say, very good! yard eggs.


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 7, 2016)

Big bowl of oatmeal and a peanut butter/bluebberies/maple syrup sandwich.


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2016)

Tried to find a protein shake to buy as I'm traveling. They were a joke so I got a breakfast burrito which had way more protein and less carbs so I'm good to go.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 14, 2016)

nobody had breakfast for past week. omg...

I had late one today. red garden spuds, and sunny side up yard eggs... tasty all, especially spuds...


----------



## svk (Feb 14, 2016)

That looks great @Backyard Lumberjack 

Going to be cooking up cheesy corned beef omeletts soon. Will post a pic if I remember.


----------



## svk (Feb 14, 2016)

Omelet turned more into a scrambler due to a sticky pan in the cabin I'm staying in for the week but it was good. Using roast beef next time with same recipe. 

Eggs
Deli beef
Sautéed onions
Shredded jack cheese 
Jack queso 

I used "fluffy" eggs (scrambled well and a little water added) and cooked the meat and onions in with the egg. Then added cheese after flipping.


----------



## svk (Feb 14, 2016)

I also drizzled a little bourbon over the bacon right after putting it in the pan. Added a subtle but favorable taste!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 14, 2016)

svk said:


> Omelet turned more into a scrambler due to a sticky pan in the cabin I'm staying in for the week but it was good. Using roast beef next time with same recipe.
> 
> Eggs
> Deli beef
> ...




a cabin in the woods - nice! any pix? log?


----------



## svk (Feb 14, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> a cabin in the woods - nice! any pix? log?


It's at the children's camp where I do the charity cuts. I'll try to get a pic later.


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 16, 2016)

Oatmeal stew.

Oatmeal, peanut butter, trail mix, coconut, and maple syrup.

Good shovelling food.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 16, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Oatmeal stew.
> 
> Oatmeal, peanut butter, trail mix, coconut, and maple syrup.
> 
> Good shovelling food.



certainly does sound like some extra energy packed in there!... did you _'chef'_ that up your self?... or had it at the local diner with morning coffee...


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 16, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> certainly does sound like some extra energy packed in there!... did you _'chef'_ that up your self?... or had it at the local diner with morning coffee...



It's all me, baby.


----------



## svk (Feb 16, 2016)

Just a slim Jim for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 16, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> It's all me, baby.



it made the 5 pm news tonite... newscaster did piece on oatmeal, said oatmeal is very good for a body... should eat it often. hmm, maybe oatmeal stew is the answer.  just not sure how to brown the oat flakes!

oatmeal - it's what's for breakfast

oatmeal sandwhich - it's what's for lunch

oatmeal stew - it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 16, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> it made the 5 pm news tonite... newscaster did piece on oatmeal, said oatmeal is very good for a body... should eat it often. hmm, maybe oatmeal stew is the answer.  just not sure how to brown the oat flakes!
> 
> oatmeal - it's what's for breakfast
> 
> ...


 
Sweet! 

Makes for great emergency food, too. Cheap, keeps forever, fills you up, no cooking, just a bit of boiling water, and goes well with other things that keep well.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 17, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> it made the 5 pm news tonite... newscaster did piece on oatmeal, said oatmeal is very good for a body... should eat it often. hmm, maybe oatmeal stew is the answer.  just not sure how to brown the oat flakes!
> 
> oatmeal - it's what's for breakfast
> 
> ...


Irish oatmeal.


For lunch, left over, warmed up twice baked spaghetti, with a side of kimchi. I don't know why, but anymore, I can't eat pasta without a side of fermented cabbage.
A couple of pickled eggs covered in sea salt for the ride back to work.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Feb 17, 2016)

svk said:


> 8 oz of light soymilk and 2 scoops of herbalife shake mix. Simple, tasty, healthy, and cheap.



I wish they had human dog food so I didn't have to waste time making food, or eating really. Cooking/eating is such a chore and takes too much time during the work day.

My breakfasts are usually 4-5 egss, 1/2 lb of bacon and taters.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 17, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> My breakfasts are usually 4-5 egss, 1/2 lb of bacon and taters.


That's my usual, cept it's 3 eggs and a third of a lb of bacon, with taters, toast, or biscuits and gravy, depending.

With a gret big glass of ice cold titty juice.

But I need to be eating more of the gruel....I mean oatmeal.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 17, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I wish they had human dog food so I didn't have to waste time making food, or eating really. Cooking/eating is such a chore and takes too much time during the work day.
> 
> My breakfasts are usually 4-5 egss, 1/2 lb of bacon and taters.



one more egg, and you could make it a clean-shavin' misbehavin'.... half dozen!

soft scrambled, I could easily do that!


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 18, 2016)

A big bowl of organic cereal and granola and blueberries.

_Puuuurfect!_


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 18, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> A big bowl of organic cereal and granola and blueberries.
> 
> _Puuuurfect!_



prolly should consider at least a Thread on oatmeal stew, eh? 

could add to it" Grits & Gruel ~

hmm, no doubt should... could... wood... qualify for/as a 'stickie'... 

mod people?


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 18, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> Thread on oatmeal


What is your preference?
Whole, steel cut, or rolled? 
Slow? Quick? Or instant?
Flavored? Or plain?
Berries or fruit?
Sugar? Or no?
If so, Brown or white?
Or honey perhaps?
Butter?
If so,
Sweet cream? salted?
Real? or margarine?
Toast? Or no toast?
If toast, on the side? Or for dipping?


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 18, 2016)

Brushpile said:


> What is your preference?
> Whole, steel cut, or rolled?
> Slow? Quick? Or instant?
> Flavored? Or plain?
> ...



preference? imo, you have hit all the thread potential topics n themes on 'oatmeal stew'... is _all_... too many? lol


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 18, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> preference?


Steel cut Irish oats, cooked for 30 minutes, tiny pinch of salt, second days are the best. Brown sugar, heavy cream and real butter, toast on the side. No fruit, no berries.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Steel cut/pin head oats are great but they take a long time to cook. If you want to have them for breakfast but are short on AM free time, you can prep ahead. Bring 2 cups of H2O to a boil and stir in 1/2c of oats. Let simmer for 1 min, remove from heat and cover. You can place the covered pot in the refrig or just leave them covered on the stovetop overnight. Next morning, bring the oats up to a good simmer and cook 8 to 12 min. Serve with cream or ½ and ½ and some brown sugar.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 23, 2016)

Welp it is getting to be about that time of year again when you get saddled with hosting Easter brunch. Here is a great recipe to copy a honey baked ham. Basically you are going to caramelize sugar and spice mix on the surface of the ham to create a crunchy glaze. This will allow you to take a $15 supermarket ham and convert it to a $30 -$40 honey baked ham.

1 fully cooked spiral sliced ham
1 cup sugar
1/4t ground cinnamon
1/4t ground nutmeg
1/4t ground clove
1/8 ground paprika
Dash of ground ginger
Dash of ground allspice

Combine sugar with all spices and mix. Remove ham from packaging and place flat/meat side onto a sheet pan. Sprinkle/coat skin side of ham liberally with sugar mixture. Break out the propane/map gas torch and caramelize the sugar onto the surface of the ham. This is just like caramelizing sugar onto the surface of a crème brulee. I usually give the ham two or three coats of sugar/caramelization to use up the sugar mix. If you only do a single coat, you will probably have some sugar mix left over. Wrap in foil and refrigerate till ready to serve.

Notes* I usually use ½ a ham. I usually use a Carando hickory smoked ham and I have compared the above recipe with the real deal and I cannot tell the difference. This is a fully cooked ham right out of the package and I think room temp is best for serving. You can warm it slightly but if you really heat it up, I think you lose a lot of flavor. To warm, I remove the ham slices from the bone and place them in a crock pot with a warm setting. You could also just place it in an oven with a warm feature. Leftovers (if any) make for great ham sandwiches.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Another brunch special. I was originally told this was from Yankee magazine. I quick tour of the internet would indicate it is from Epicurious. You can make this a day ahead, refrigerate and cook it the following morning. It is a real crowd pleaser.

Cowboy Christmas Breakfast Casserole

4T butter
1lbs sausage meat
1 day old baguette or loaf of Italian bread
1 garlic clove crushed
2 dozen eggs
1 cup whole milk
2 t salt
1 t pepper
1 small red onion finely chopped
2 jalapeño peppers gutted and chopped fine
4 oz sharp cheddar cheese shredded

Spray a 9x13 baking pan with cooking spray (pam). Brown sausage over med heat (about 10 min) breaking up any large lumps as it cooks, drain and cool to room temp. Cook onions and jalapeño peppers in 1T butter for 5-10 min. Cool to room temp. Cut bread into 1” slices and place onto bottom of the baking pan. Melt butter in microwave and add crushed garlic. Brush the now garlic butter over the top of the bread. Distribute cooked sausage over the top of the bread. Wisk eggs, milk, salt, pepper, onions/peppers and 2 oz cheese together. Pour over the bread. The bread will initially float but it will sink as it soaks up the egg mix. Once bread gets soggy (you can give it a hand with a spatula) sprinkle the remaining cheese over the top of the dish. Cover with foil that has been coated with cooking spray. Bake covered 30 min at 375F. Remove foil and cook about 20min more or until center is just set.

Notes* If you take this dish right out of the refrigerator and place it in the over, it takes longer to cook. You can substitute the milk with heavy cream for a richer dish. You can also add more cheese. I usually use frozen Jimmy Dean hot sausage for this dish but you could use any bulk sausage. Maple would good if you can find it in bulk or unwrap some links. I like the red onion and jalapeño pepper for the red and green effect but a red bell pepper and yellow onion/scallions/chives would also work fine if you don’t like the hot peppers. I have also added mushrooms to this dish and it was great. Slice or chop them fine and cook them with the onions and peppers.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 24, 2016)

Great brunch beverage

Gin and Grapefruit

1oz Gin
3 oz Grapefruit juice
Ice.
Dash of Angostura (if desired)

Mix gin and Juice. Pour over ice. With Plymouth gin (navy strength if you can find it), this is a great super easy brunch drink.


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 27, 2016)

Fresh from the oven.

Chocolate cherry coconut almond banana bread.


----------



## srb08 (Feb 27, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Fresh from the oven.
> 
> Chocolate cherry coconut almond banana bread.


Good stuff!

My wife does Blueberry/Banana/Pecan and Cranberry/Banana/Chocolate Chip, that looks almost identical. Walking into the kitchen and smelling it, puts a smile on my face.
Eating a warm hunk with a pat of cold butter, is the best.


----------



## Groundman One (Feb 27, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Good stuff!
> 
> My wife does Blueberry/Banana/Pecan and Cranberry/Banana/Chocolate Chip, that looks almost identical. Walking into the kitchen and smelling it, puts a smile on my face.
> Eating a warm hunk with a pat of cold butter, is the best.



Excellent! 

Have to admit, though, I prefer mine cold. For me all desserts are best when cold, including cookies, whch should be kept in the fridge.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 29, 2016)

Another Easter brunch special. Cretons (corton, gorton, frenchie pork spread) along with its close cousin the tourtiere, is served between Christmas and Easter. A regional dish, most families have their own recipe usually altering the spice blend or adding a binder.

Cretons

1 lbs ground pork (the fatter the better)
1 onion chopped fine
1 cup of whole milk
1t salt
½ t nutmeg
½ t ground cloves
½ t all spice
¼ t pepper
Leaf lard (optional)

Simmer pork, onion, salt, milk and lard (if using) in a medium sauce pan for 2-3 hours. Stir often and break up lumps. At the end of the cooking process, you should have nothing left but meat and fat. Let cool and add remaining spices. Pack into small ramekins, cover and refrigerate. You can also freeze this stuff. Serve cold or at room temp, spread into toast points or crackers. Wicked good!

Notes* this is an old school recipe. Modern store pork is too lean to really make an authentic version. You can add leaf lard to boost up the fat content. The more fat the smoother and more luxouroius the spread. Leaf lard is rendered from the fat surrounding pigs kidneys. It does not taste “porky” and I use it for cooking and pie crusts. You can find it at local farmers markets or order on line. Depending on how often you break up the meat during the cooking, the spread can be a little grainy and tough to spread. If you want a finer spread, you can give it a whirl in a food processer. I think good artesian breads, sour dough or a baguette go best with cretons but good old white toast works just fine.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Mar 1, 2016)

Classic non-alcohol beverage for kids and adults

The egg cream

1 8-10oz hiball glass
1 finger width Fox’s u-bet chocolate syrup
1 finger width whole milk
8 oz cold seltzer water
Mix and enjoy before the fizz falls

Notes* u-bet chocolate syrup is traditional in this drink but you can get away with Hershey. U-bet is available at most stop and shop. Good seltzer is a must here. Zazz is the best I have tried but Polar is also good. If you have good water, you can make your own seltzer with a soda stream machine.


----------



## Groundman One (Mar 4, 2016)

World's crunchiest organic cereal and a bagel with peanut butter.

More cereal, and then coffe!


----------



## svk (Mar 4, 2016)

sausage egg and cheese breakfast wrap


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 4, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> World's crunchiest organic cereal and a bagel with peanut butter.
> 
> More cereal, and then coffe!


Peanut butter is available in Canada? Hmmm.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Mar 4, 2016)

1 cinnamon raisin bagel, small banana, a slab of fake meat & an orange


----------



## Groundman One (Mar 4, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> Peanut butter is available in Canada? Hmmm.



Ha! I was eating JIF from the US. It was a gift.

It's candy, but it's great!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Mar 12, 2016)

3 yard eggs, over easy, on sausage w/scallions... Menu Item #6, Mountainside Logger's B&B Diner. toast and coffee, unlimited... included there. 

Mountainside Logger's B&B Diner, Menu Item #6; $6.95


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Mar 13, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> got in some yard eggs today, here is breakfast fare pushed just a bit beyond Brunch Time... yum!
> 
> tenderloin and lamb chop re-warmed in butter, w/scallions... yard eggs, and refried red spuds... golden crisp. I could eat meals like this 3 times a day!
> 
> ...





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *TELL US WHAT YOU HAD FOR BREAKFAST - cooked indoors or outdoors. pix, please! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Backyard Lumberjack said:


> 3 yard eggs, over easy, on sausage w/scallions... Menu Item #6, Mountainside Logger's B&B Diner. toast and coffee, unlimited... included there.
> 
> Mountainside Logger's B&B Diner, Menu Item #6; $6.95
> 
> View attachment 491389



The force of the inner chef Jedi is strong with you BL ... yummm.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Mar 13, 2016)

CentaurG2 said:


> Another Easter brunch special. Cretons (corton, gorton, frenchie pork spread) along with its close cousin the tourtiere, is served between Christmas and Easter. A regional dish, most families have their own recipe usually altering the spice blend or adding a binder.
> 
> Cretons
> 
> ...



Reminds me of an old favorite we used to eat on road and ferry trips from the UK to France on vacation, as a kid.

Rillettes. I had no idea how it was made, to me just some darn good pork meat spread on a piece of baguette.

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/rustic-pork-rillette


----------



## CentaurG2 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have never had Rillettes but it looks to be a very similar recipe. I think the main difference is the Rillettes are not made from ground pork thus its texture is more like pulled pork vs. a pate. The ground pork cooked in milk with onion and spices is the basis for creton, tourtiere (pork pie) and a pork stuffing used at Thanksgiving to stuff the neck cavity of a turkey. Most supermarkets around here stock Mailhots cretons. It’s not too bad but it does not have that good layer of fat on top of it like when you make it from scratch. Pork with pork fat, how could it get any better? Add a good baguette.

The rillettes recipes seem mostly to use fresh pork belly. If I can locate some fresh pork belly, I have a honkin’ enterprise meat grinder and I will try to give cretons a go from ground pork belly. It should eliminate the leaf lard. Thanks for your post and the ideas.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Mar 16, 2016)

Just in time for Evacuation Day.

Irish Soda Bread

3.5 cups AP flour
1 T baking powder
1t baking soda
1t salt
1/3 cup sugar
1 cup raisins (optional)
¼ cup melted butter
1 large egg
1.5 cups buttermilk
1t caraway seeds

Sift flour, baking powder, soda, salt, sugar into a large bowl. Add raisins and caraway seeds. Wisk buttermilk, melted butter and egg in a separate bowl and add to dry ingredients. Stir to combine into rough dough. Turn dough out onto a floured surface and knead till smooth. Place dough into a buttered #8 cast iron pan. Slice top. Bake 400F for about 45-50 min till a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean.

Notes* Raisins are always optional but you can also use currents (preferred) or sultanas (golden raisins). If you don’t have buttermilk handy, you can make it by combining 1 cup whole milk with 1T white vinegar or lemon juice. If you don’t trust your cast iron, you can put a piece of parchment paper in the bottom. You can also cook the dough ball on a parchment lined sheet pan or you can cut the dough ball in half and place it in prepared loaf pans. If you use loaf pans it will cook quicker.


----------



## svk (Mar 16, 2016)

So...McDonalds has raised the price of their breakfast burritos from $1.00 to $1.45 in the last 12 months. I very much understand inflation but that is exorbitant.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Apr 12, 2016)

CentaurG2 said:


> Just in time for Evacuation Day.
> 
> Irish Soda Bread
> 
> ...




Had plenty of that around St Patrick's Day, now if I'd been smart enough to check this thread, I could have made it myself.


----------



## Groundman One (Apr 16, 2016)

Breakfast: plain yogurt with bananas, pumpkin seeds, and a little maple syrup, and a few pieces of whole wheat toast.

Excellent! I might do it again. 

Time for a lovely double espresso.


----------



## Groundman One (Apr 17, 2016)

Breakfast: cottage cheese with blueberries and bananas and pumpkin seeds, and whole wheat toast.

As I heard remarked on a movie the other day: _"****, you're old!"_


----------



## svk (Apr 17, 2016)

Pizza


----------



## Groundman One (Apr 21, 2016)

World Greatest Peanut Butter Sandwich and moo-moo juice.


----------



## Groundman One (Apr 30, 2016)

Maybe this goes on here, I don't know.

Anyway, just scored some organic milk to make my own cottage cheese with, and some organic cream to make butter with. Then I'm going to turn the butter into ghee. I've seen organic ghee sell for $8 for a little jar. Will be interesting to see how much I get for my $5 worth of cream.

That's going to be my Sunday morning project.


----------



## Groundman One (May 1, 2016)

Well, that was easy. And kind of fun. 

Used about 350ml (1/3 quart) of the cream to make the butter. Took about five-minutes of serious shaking to get to the butter stage. Drain off the buttermilk _(which goes into today's banana bread)_, pour in a few ounces of ice water and shake for another thirty seconds, drain, and done. The ice water - it is said - forces out the last of the buttermilk from the ball of butter and condences the butter into a ball a bit better. Going to have to buy more cream to make enough butter to make it worthwhile to make ghee.

_Making the cottage cheese is next, but I forgot to get cheesecloth. Back to the store._

The butter in the pic (beside the buttermilk) is about $4 worth. Not cheap, but it's organic and fresh and freaking good on toast.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 1, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Well, that was easy. And kind of fun.
> 
> Used about 350ml (1/3 quart) of the cream to make the butter. Took about five-minutes of serious shaking to get to the butter stage. Drain off the buttermilk _(which goes into today's banana bread)_, pour in a few ounces of ice water and shake for another thirty seconds, drain, and done. The ice water - it is said - forces out the last of the buttermilk from the ball of butter and condences the butter into a ball a bit better. Going to have to buy more cream to make enough butter to make it worthwhile to make ghee.
> 
> ...


OMG, such a delightful repast!!!!


----------



## Groundman One (May 1, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> OMG, such a delightful repast!!!!



The cottage cheese will be later today. Going to make paneer too. The ghee might be tomorrow.

Just found out about rennet.  No more store cheese for me.


----------



## stihlaficionado (May 1, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> The cottage cheese will be later today. Going to make paneer too. The ghee might be tomorrow.
> 
> Just found out about rennet.  No more store cheese for me.



Rennet....probably what fueled your Pol forum posts 

Paneer


----------



## Groundman One (May 1, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> Rennet....probably what fueled your Pol forum posts
> 
> Paneer



Organic paneer at that.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Have to admit, though, I prefer mine cold. For me all desserts are best when cold, including cookies, whch should be kept in the fridge.



each to their own, but actually... biologically speaking... all desserts are best when warm or warming... u see... it's a proven scientific fact. taste - flavors are converted to voltage by the tongue. it sends the signals to brain... ie ice cream. hard ice cream not quite as flavorful as that which has been say, on pie ala mode and melted, sofetened somewhat... ie, more volts!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Well, that was easy. And kind of fun.
> 
> Used about 350ml (1/3 quart) of the cream to make the butter. Took about five-minutes of serious shaking to get to the butter stage. Drain off the buttermilk _(which goes into today's banana bread)_, pour in a few ounces of ice water and shake for another thirty seconds, drain, and done. The ice water - it is said - forces out the last of the buttermilk from the ball of butter and condences the butter into a ball a bit better. Going to have to buy more cream to make enough butter to make it worthwhile to make ghee.
> 
> ...



well... finally made it over here, was in the area in any event. pretty cool project. looks like it turned out great... appears u r quite the dailry chef! ~  enjoyed the foto essay, I have made *homemade butta'* before. well, once.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 1, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> OMG, such a delightful repast!!!!



wondering - why all the 's? you dint like the butta' show?...


----------



## rarefish383 (May 28, 2016)

One slice of left over Domino's pizza, pineapple and ham, 3 cups of coffee. No pics needed, you can imagine. Off to the club for 2 miles on the elliptical, trying to get my knee to bend again, Joe.


----------



## moondoggie (May 28, 2016)

Bacon, cheddar, miracle whip on toasted hamburger buns... out of eggs and sliced bread this morning


----------



## svk (May 28, 2016)

Pepper, onion, and cheddar omelette.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> Bacon, cheddar, *miracle whip* on toasted hamburger buns... out of eggs and sliced bread this morning



MD: what do u call that kinda of sa-mmie?? a quickly whipped up... Miracle Sammy? lol


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

din't have breakfast per se this morning, but yesterday was quite a lil feast...

small bowl sliced peaches
some of blueberry muffin
turkey link sausage... 
omelette: cheese, onion, scallions. very good!
hash brown potatoes
coffee - black

all in all... quite satisfying...


----------



## moondoggie (May 28, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> MD: what do u call that kinda of sa-mmie?? a quickly whipped up... Miracle Sammy? lol


 poboy


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

moondoggie said:


> poboy



oh boy!! a round poboy! ~


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (May 28, 2016)

Groundman One said:


> Well, that was easy. And kind of fun.
> 
> Used about 350ml (1/3 quart) of the cream to make the butter. Took about five-minutes of serious shaking to get to the butter stage. Drain off the buttermilk _(which goes into today's banana bread)_, pour in a few ounces of ice water and shake for another thirty seconds, drain, and done. The ice water - it is said - forces out the last of the buttermilk from the ball of butter and condences the butter into a ball a bit better. Going to have to buy more cream to make enough butter to make it worthwhile to make ghee.
> 
> ...



very nice!!! there are many kinds of chefs... saucier chef, salad chef, tableside chef, pastry chef, baking chef, dessert chef, head chef, Master Chef... lots! I din know there was a dairy chef, too!

*dairy chef:* makes his own *butta'*... and related items.


----------



## svk (May 28, 2016)

Mid day bacon snack. Candied maple bourbon bacon bites


----------



## Groundman One (May 28, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> very nice!!! there are many kinds of chefs... saucier chef, salad chef, tableside chef, pastry chef, baking chef, dessert chef, head chef, Master Chef... lots! I din know there was a dairy chef, too!
> 
> *dairy chef:* makes his own *butta'*... and related items.



I  cows. 

Going to make more Paneer cheese tomorrow. Easiest thing in the world, but you have to let is sit for a good three-hours to take shape. Too late to do it in time for dinner tonight.


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2016)

svk said:


> Mid day bacon snack. Candied maple bourbon bacon bites
> View attachment 505340
> View attachment 505341



Again a ( winner ) 

Please cook more before you put it in the ups box addressed to me!! Ha Ha!!


----------



## amberg (Jun 9, 2016)

This was my measley little breakfast, A sausage biscuit they bought me from burger king. Takes at least 3 of them to start.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 10, 2016)

amberg said:


> This was my measley little breakfast, A sausage biscuit they bought me from burger king. Takes at least 3 of them to start.



GGzzz!~ what can we day?  not knowing why only one, the least I can say is I would have had to get 3-4 eggs out and scramble them as a side, or the sausage biscuit as a side...


----------



## amberg (Jun 10, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> GGzzz!~ what can we day?  not knowing why only one, the least I can say is I would have had to get 3-4 eggs out and scramble them as a side, or the sausage biscuit as a side...



Sometimes when I am in the mood I do fry an egg to top it off, with a slice of cheese. With a little extra sage and red pepper.


----------



## stillhunter (Sep 7, 2016)

If you've never tried this ya'll need to. Grill whole hog sausage patties on the grill like a hamburger, I like charcoal. I make mine about 3/4" thick. You must watch and turn them now and then if they flare up and a medium hot fire is best, put them on hot biscuits and top w cheese and maybe some hot mustard. I use Neese's or Bass Farm and Pillsbury Grands biscuits . Grilling the sausage gives it a smokey flavor you cannot get by frying it in a pan and putting the lid on the grill intensifies that, no doubt grilling makes the patties less greasy than frying.


----------



## amberg (Sep 8, 2016)

stillhunter said:


> If you've never tried this ya'll need to. Grill whole hog sausage patties on the grill like a hamburger, I like charcoal. I make mine about 3/4" thick. You must watch and turn them now and then if they flare up and a medium hot fire is best, put them on hot biscuits and top w cheese and maybe some hot mustard. I use Neese's or Bass Farm and Pillsbury Grands biscuits . Grilling the sausage gives it a smokey flavor you cannot get by frying it in a pan and putting the lid on the grill intensifies that, no doubt grilling makes the patties less greasy than frying.



Thanks, now I am hungry, As we are going to get about 300# of sausage by November.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 9, 2016)

If you want breakfast served, everybody has to be up by six, because we need the bed sheets for table clothes.


----------



## svk (Jan 8, 2017)

Made from scratch cakes with chocolate chips and real maple syrup for the kids. A twist on huevos rancheros for me.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jan 8, 2017)

Been a long time since I've had breakfast. Normally eat dimner around noon-2pm and supper around 7-10pm.


----------



## svk (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't eat breakfast unless I have to cook for the kids.


----------



## amberg (Jan 16, 2017)

Couple cakes of fresh ground breakfast sausage with Walton's H-110 seasoning with fried eggs and toast.


----------



## smarter55 (Aug 8, 2017)

Oatmeal stew is good


----------



## svk (Aug 8, 2017)

smarter55 said:


> Oatmeal stew is good


What do you put in it?


----------



## neely (Aug 8, 2017)

svk said:


> What do you put in it?


I put apple chunks , peaches and cherries , cook till fruit is soft , add a dash of br sugar and a pinch of cinnamon, some milk and chow down, usually in the late fall and winter is when I make it , sticks to your ribs as they say pretty good stuff , But I'm sure there are a lot of variables on how to do it;


----------



## Brushpile (Dec 31, 2017)

With biscuits and gravy off to the side. 
Wasn't real hungry so didn't make fried taters with onion. But there's always tomorrow.


----------



## neely (Dec 31, 2017)

Having some biscuits and gravy , pre lunch kinda snack this morn ,


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Dec 31, 2017)

2 slices of buttered Czech Vanocky with scrambled eggs and bacon



neely said:


> Having some biscuits and gravy , pre lunch kinda snack this morn ,


biscuits and gravy for breakfast is hardcore...even as a pre-lunch snack  
Cheers Mike enjoy!


----------



## neely (Dec 31, 2017)

PhilMcWoody said:


> 2 slices of buttered Czech Vanocky with scrambled eggs and bacon
> 
> 
> biscuits and gravy for breakfast is hardcore...even as a pre-lunch snack
> Cheers Mike enjoy!


The breakfast of champions Phil ;


----------



## amberg (Jan 1, 2018)

Brushpile said:


> With biscuits and gravy off to the side.
> Wasn't real hungry so didn't make fried taters with onion. But there's always tomorrow.View attachment 622077



Eggs, Bacon, and fried taters, With onions, grits, pancakes, and toast. Hmmmm, good! Home made biscuits, with home made sausage gravy.


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 25, 2018)

Hash and eggs.


----------



## neely (Feb 25, 2018)

Brushpile said:


> Hash and eggs.
> 
> View attachment 635648
> View attachment 635651
> View attachment 635652


Hash and eggs good stuff there my friend,


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 25, 2018)

neely said:


> Hash and eggs good stuff there my friend,



With tater bread toast, and real farm butter.


----------



## svk (Feb 25, 2018)

Those farm eggs have nice dark yolks. I've been buying Eggland's Best eggs lately as they have good yolks unlike the tasteless pale yellow yolks from regular store bought eggs.


----------



## amberg (Mar 5, 2018)

Hard to beat hash and eggs.


----------



## svk (Mar 5, 2018)

amberg said:


> Hard to beat hash and eggs.


Amen!


----------



## svk (Apr 17, 2018)

Fried eggs, grits, bacon, and bacon gravy for breakfast today.


----------



## amberg (May 1, 2018)

svk said:


> Fried eggs, grits, bacon, and bacon gravy for breakfast today.
> 
> View attachment 647040



Looks daum good too me!! Also makes me hungry !


----------



## cuinrearview (May 20, 2018)

Eggs laid yesterday, jowl bacon grown, cured, and smoked here.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 23, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> View attachment 653216
> 
> Eggs laid yesterday, jowl bacon grown, cured, and smoked here.



noted! tasty fare, and farm bred. best of the best! 

bet goes good with a


----------



## Sebago Guide (Jan 30, 2019)

Was putting some leftover corned beef to work.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Sep 8, 2019)

some fresh yard eggs coming up! over easy, maybe scrambled... maine thick cut bacon, too...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 7, 2019)

guess no one having breakfast eggs these days?...


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Nov 9, 2019)

oh well, I did other day... fresh yard eggs and backstrap...


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 24, 2019)

Quick and easy ham and biscuits...
Bake some canned biscuits
Pull out about 3' of tinfoil, put the ham on leaving a few inches of space at the sides and end fold over tinfoil and make a airtight steamer folding the edges 3 times....



Pop the ham in after pulling the biscuits out and steam bout 5 mins or till the packet blows up...

The ham is tender and moist, can spoon the juice over grits too!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 22, 2020)

Monday: hash browns, JD sausage and couple yard eggs, thick rich orange yolks





... yum!


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 15, 2020)

I’m on a English muffin kick with eggs, sausage and cheese. With cornbeef hash, fried potatoes.


----------



## svk (Jun 15, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I’m on a English muffin kick with eggs, sausage and cheese. With cornbeef hash, fried potatoes.


I love crispy corned beef hash, seasoned with a bit of Lawrys salt then topped with cheddar cheese and/or queso and fried eggs.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 15, 2020)

Crispy cornbeef for sure.


----------

